# Wanted omega 1310 or donor



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

View Advert


*Wanted omega 1310 or donor*

Looking for a movement or donor watch to repair my old omega. Needs to be running but case/dial/hands can be shot

Thanks All!




*Advertiser*




Thomasr



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

